# per gnome quali sono le flag migliori da averlo stabile?

## bi-andrea

Dunque ho preparato un HD per Gentoo, scaricato l'ultimo stage e portage, compilao un kernel e ora mi butto, quindi sono operativo.

Chiedevo che flag potevo usare da mettere in make.conf che possano dare stabilità a Gnome senza tante specialità.

Ho digitato "emerge --pretend gnome|more" oltre alla lista dei pachetti mi vede anche le flag che chiede ogni uno, ma spesso ho visto che si contradiccono uno lo vuole, l'altro lo contrasegna col -

Non credo che devo installarli uno alla volta, ma che ci siano delle vie migliori.........sicuro

Ciao

----------

## ciro64

Puoi cominciare dando un'occhiata qui per esempio; dove trovi una descrizione sintetica riguardo le varie use globali e non.

Scegli il profilo fra

```
# eselect profile list
```

tramite

```
# eselect profile set N
```

(se intendi installare solo gnome potresti per esempio selezionare il 3)

riguardo gnome basterà

```
# emerge gnome
```

Nel caso volessi uno gnome "ridotto" potrai usare

```
# emerge gnome-light
```

poi, il software che ti servirà lo potrai installare successivamente.

nel caso dovesse occorrerti qualche use particolare, basterà aggiungerla in /etc/make.conf oppure in /etc/portage/package.use per il singolo pacchetto (per esempio, se noti mancare il supporto per qualche formato audio, video oppure l'automount ecc ecc ecc)

quindi con un 

```
# emerge -DNu world
```

il tuo sistema verrà "ri-plasmato" a tuo piacimento  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

prova a postare quali sono le USE che non ti "convincono" e vediamo se si riesce ad aiutarti un po'.

Le USE, di solito, sono abbastanza personali, nel senso che ognuno ha le sue preferenze\esigenze e non c'è un giusto od uno sbagliato. In oltre certe incongruenze che a volte si riscontrano possono essere anche dovute a tue malconfigurazioni in make.conf e /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## bi-andrea

Beh che dire grazie a entrambi, io sono un novellino, non saprei dire qual'è la USE che non mi convince.

Ho provato 

emerge gnome

ma ricevo degli error, quando ho del tempo ve lo mostro.

ho guardato sabayon la sua costola e di use devo dire che ce ne sono veramente tante, quindi come dite sono esigenze personali magari ci sorvolo e vedo in seggiuto

 :Wink: 

----------

## bi-andrea

eccoci quà

ho voluto ripulire la voce USE lasciandola così USE="" e digitare 

emerge gnome-light

mi chiedeva le use fino ad arrivare a quello che ho ora, calcola le dipendenze, ma si ferma al primo pacchetto che si accinge ad installare

nano /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X gdu extras device-mapper policykit"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

AUTOCLEAN="no"

Il risultato fallito di emerge gnome-light è

emerge gnome-light

!!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 204) dev-util/gperf-3.0.4

 * gperf-3.0.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-util/gperf-3.0.4

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gperf-3.0.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

rm: cannot remove `./conf9EdDhh': Directory not empty

=== configuring in lib (/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4/lib)

configure: running /bin/sh ./configure '--prefix=/usr'  '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

configure: error: ./configure failed for lib

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 143:  Called _eapi2_src_configure

 *     ebuild.sh, line 640:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line 544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/gperf-3.0.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/gperf-3.0.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/gperf-3.0.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-util/gperf-3.0.4:

 * ERROR: dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 143:  Called _eapi2_src_configure

 *     ebuild.sh, line 640:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line 544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/gperf-3.0.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/gperf-3.0.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4'

sono andato a vedere anche lui e ho visto questo

 [32;01m*[0m CPV:  dev-util/gperf-3.0.4

 [32;01m*[0m REPO: gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gperf-3.0.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

rm: cannot remove `./conf9EdDhh': Directory not empty

=== configuring in lib (/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4/lib)

configure: running /bin/sh ./configure '--prefix=/usr'  '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

configure: error: ./configure failed for lib

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 143:  Called _eapi2_src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line 640:  Called econf

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line 544:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m   			die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/gperf-3.0.4',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/gperf-3.0.4'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/work/gperf-3.0.4'

Spero di aver messo tutti le informazioni possibili, una curiosità prima di scervellarsi, ho provato su un'altro pc e non ho avuto intoppi,........che centri il processore che è diverso e basta solo impostare /etc/make.conf?

dimenticavo sono ancora allo stato "vergine", cioè scompatatto stage e portage, installato genkernel installato il kernel configurato il boot, dove il bootloader non è stato installato, ma è quello di sabayon dove ho solo configurato menu.lst

----------

## riverdragon

Due appunti: innanzitutto modifica la variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in "x86", avere tutto il sistema in testing è fortemente sconsigliato, non supportato, fonte di problemi per gli utenti esperti e decisamente una brutta scelta per tutti gli altri.

In secondo luogo, è buona pratica cercare di leggere i messaggi di errore perché spesso descrivono il problema e ti permettono di cercare la soluzione corretta (qui sui forum o su google); nello specifico, io leggo all'inizio 

```
!!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.
```

e ti suggerirei di riaprire il manuale di installazione per leggere la parte in cui sistemare /etc/fstab; leggo anche 

```
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
```

che segnala un problema del compilatore, cioè gcc. Anche qui è un po' di disattenzione, infatti sia nella variabile CFLAGS che CXXFLAGS leggo "-O2 march=i686 -pipe": manca un segno "meno" davanti a march, cioè dovrebbe essere -march. Se hai gcc-4.2 o versioni successive ti suggerisco di cambiare entrambe le variabili in "-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" così da compilare i pacchetti nel modo migliore.

----------

## bi-andrea

bene ho sistemato /etc/fstab, ho digitato

emerge gnome-light

ma non partiva oer il solito pacchetto che non generava il binario leggendo quello che aveva scritto, quindi ho immaginato che ci fosse gcc da aggiornare ( strano perchè ho preso l'ultimo stage* disponibile), quindi ho fatto

emerge gcc

poi ho fatto 

emerge gnome-light

mi è partito fino a dbus-1.2.24 poi si è fermato

ho fatto 

emerge -pqv =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24

mi compare

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 

di conseguenza ho sistemato make.conf solo per lui, ma però non lo installa

quello che vi presento è stato fatto con 

emerge --resume gnome-light

 emerge --resume gnome-light

Calculating dependencies... done!

*** Resuming merge...

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24

 * dbus-1.2.24.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * CPV:  sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  X elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Adding group 'messagebus' to your system ...

 *  - Groupid: next available

groupadd: autenticazione PAM non riuscita

 * ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 failed:

 *   enewgroup failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_setup

 *   dbus-1.2.24.ebuild, line  29:  Called enewgroup 'messagebus'

 *        eutils.eclass, line 840:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		groupadd ${opts} ${egroup} || die "enewgroup failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/work/dbus-1.2.24'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 failed:

 *   enewgroup failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_setup

 *   dbus-1.2.24.ebuild, line  29:  Called enewgroup 'messagebus'

 *        eutils.eclass, line 840:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		groupadd ${opts} ${egroup} || die "enewgroup failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/work/dbus-1.2.24'

Leggendo sembra che debbia creare un nuwsgroup, ma non ho capito bene

----------

## ago

ti ricordo  :Smile: 

 *Linee guida wrote:*   

> COME E COSA POSTARE :
> 
> Usate il BBCode - Il BBCode può rendere il post più leggibile, il che non fa male. Usare il bbcode aumenta la possibilità che qualcuno decida di leggere il vostro post e quindi di aiutarvi.

 

----------

## bi-andrea

sono lieto di comunicare, che sono riuscito a installare gnome-light ,tant'è vero che vi sto scrivendo con epiphany di gentoo e non da firefox di sabayon !!!   :Very Happy: 

Dunque ho riformatatto facendo piazza pulita e ho aperto il tarball di stage3 di giungno, non quello di maggio, ho installato senza problemi partendo con il kernel predifinito di genkernel, ho fatto il boot poi ho installato xorg-x11 (emerge xorg-x11), poi gnome-light (emerge gnome-light).

se dicido startx o xinit mi ritrovo xterminale e il mounse senza nient'altro, mentre se digitop gdm mi ritrovo al loggin di gnome, però mi da errore con la sessione gnome, mentre "gnome emergenza" entro e ho il Dektop di gnome come sono sempre abituato a vedere, è molto sobrio e lo devo farcire con quello che voglio io   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Come si risolve il problema della sessione?

Dimenticavo lo stage3 di maggio, credo che sia stato compilato male, perchè non avuto nessun problema con quello di giugno........  :Confused: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Scusate, ma sono andato a vedere come configurare gnome, quello che scrivo quì sotto, proviene tutto dalla quida "configurare gnome".

echo "gnome-base/gnome-session branding" >> /etc/portage/package.use

/etc/init.d/hald start

rc-update add hald default

/etc/init.d/dbus start

rc-update add dbus default

echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc

sed -i '1i\export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-' ~/.xinitrc

rc-update add xdm default

poi sono anadato a modificare /etc/conf.d/xdm così all'avvio mi parte gdm al post di xdm.........

ora ho un Desktop tutto per tutto a posto, credo che potete mettere risolto alla discussione, da parte mia ho risolto tutto tra i vostri consigli e la nutrita guida a disposizione del sito, un grazie a tutti i gentooniani.....  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

se usi gdm è inutile impostare cose in .xinitrc

----------

## bi-andrea

mah nel bubbio, ho fatto come dice il manuale, ora però all'avvio del PC mi loggio in gdm comunque e va liscio che è una belezza, tutto sommato è stato semplicina l'installazione...........  :Very Happy: 

Adesso sto installando i pacchetti che mi servono, perchè ti ritrovi un Desktop funzionante, ma nudo di applicativi   :Cool:  e con emerge --pretend controllo le flag USE del pacchetto e in questa disccussione ho capito come https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825053.html

----------

